# Rogers Cable Help????



## Scotchie (Sep 19, 2011)

Okay before I go completely insane with Rogers I need to ask a couple of questions......any help would be greatly appreciated 

I have been a customer for 4 years and I chose not to renew a 3 year term for the discounts a year ago.

6 months ago my phone line went poof.....at first I thought it was the phone so I got a new one, nope not the phone. After forever with the tech on the phone he sends someone over who tells me after checking it out that I had the phone plugged into the wrong outlet on there equipment. Well lets see I have two to choose from so try one nope try the other nope simple even for me. So okay the phone is now working lets send a fax......nope won't work, it dials tries to connect and gives me an error. Okay so maybe my old fax machine is dead lets upgrade that makes me happy. Well SOB the new one won't work so I bash my head into the keyboard a few times suck it up and call rogers.....no problems on your line sir....."Tell that to my fax machine lady"....thank you for calling Rogers how else may I assist you sir? ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. So question one why is my fax not working?

My cable sometimes does weird stuff like it is playing catch up with the picture if that makes sense? It kind of I dunno has the screen go weird then corrects itself. And no this is not when drinking I closed one eye just to be sure!

Lastly my internet is slow downloading stuff, when I say slow there are times I am again bashing my head on the keyboard it's kinda fun to play scrabble with the letters on my forehead the next day. I am 0 for 2 with buying a new phone and a fax machine I am not going for the super duper duffas award and buying a new computer as the two I have (one for my son) are not even two years old.

Here's what I have Internet $50.99
Cable $99.34
Phone $38.31

With taxes I pay $213.15 a month........

I run an extremely small business out of my home and my son and I are gamers, him wow me starcraft.

Any tips hints or "cheat codes" to get me the service I need because I am absolutely losing it over my monthly bill and what I actually get for it. I am going back under my rock where I belong cause this internet stuff will never catch on!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sighhhhhhhh.


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

Scotchie said:


> My cable sometimes does weird stuff like it is playing catch up with the picture if that makes sense?


Sounds like signal loss with digital cable. Could be just you, or it could be between the content provider and Rogers (depends on how often "sometimes" is). Signal loss could also make your internet connection wonky, but then again, so can so very many things. Can you log into your modem and get a signal strength reading? How many times is your cable split? Sounds like at least three: one each for phone, internet, and TV connections. 




> Any tips hints or "cheat codes" to get me the service I need


"Hello, I'd like to cancel my service, the quality is not meeting my expectations."


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Scotchie said:


> Okay before I go completely insane with Rogers I need to ask a couple of questions......any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> I have been a customer for 4 years and I chose not to renew a 3 year term for the discounts a year ago.


Good for you. 



> 6 months ago my phone line went poof.....at first I thought it was the phone so I got a new one, nope not the phone. After forever with the tech on the phone he sends someone over who tells me after checking it out that I had the phone plugged into the wrong outlet on there equipment.
> 
> Well lets see, I have two to choose from so try one nope, try the other nope simple even for me. So okay the phone is now working lets send a fax......nope won't work, it dials tries to connect and gives me an error. Okay so maybe my old fax machine is dead lets upgrade that makes me happy. So question one why is my fax not working?


I used to work for Bell many years ago installing phone lines and later on
Nortel central office switching troubleshooter...here is my comment on
your problem, if you still have it.

Rule #1 when troubleshooting, never jump to conclusions until you have
all the facts..

Tip: What is "poof"? Does it mean:
Lack of dial tone or calls dialed out not completing?

Did it work properly before it started having problems ?
ie: What was done or added around the time to make it stop working?

Did you add anything? Did Rogers come to your area to work on the telephone
terminal location outside? 

If you are using a twisted pair copper line for your phone and fax, the
copper line is a certain impedance and ring and tip need to be consistently
coming in on the same wires and appearing on ALL your jacks in the house
on the same terminal pins. 

If Rogers did the line test with no customer owed equipment plugged in,
and they told you that according to them, the line was "ok", then they
didn't do a complete test of the line, because they don't troubleshoot
your own equipment.

If there is a tip/ring reversal anywhere on one leg of the phone line (say
one of your wall jacks) that will affect the other jack, and you possible
may not be able to receive dialtone from the central office. 

If the tip and ring of the fax machine is not correct, then it may not work
on the phone line, so you need to have that checked out. 



> My cable sometimes does weird stuff like it is playing catch up with the picture if that makes sense? It kind of I dunno has the screen go weird then corrects itself. And no this is not when drinking I closed one eye just to be sure!


You mean a delay in filling the tv screen..a delayed picture...what?
Your description of the symptom does not make any sense, you need to
be more specific..is it a signal dropout..or something to do with the 
rogers cable receiver. 

Lastly my internet is slow downloading stuff, .... I am 0 for 2 with buying a new phone and a fax machine I am not going for the super duper duffas award and buying a new computer as the two I have (one for my son) are not even two years old.
[/quote}

With "feedback" like that, no wonder you are having problems with technical personal trying to assist you.

You need to write down the sequence of the failure(s) and any unique
observed symptom. Technical people are not mind readers, neither do they
have the chance to observe the symptom from your premises the way you
do.

You give them wrong information..and it becomes difficult to clear the
problem remotely.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Potato said:


> Sounds like signal loss with digital cable. Could be just you, or it could be between the content provider and Rogers (depends on how often "sometimes" is).
> 
> Signal loss could also make your internet connection wonky, but then again, so can so very many things.


If he is using the cable for everything, phone, internet, tv, it's a bit more
complicated. 

Generally, the cable coming in will have a 3db splitter, with one o/p port
of that splitter going to the tv cable receiver, and the other o/p port
going to the Rogers cable modem. That doesn't create enough loss to provide
the symptoms he is referring to.

He didn't mention whether the phone line is on a copper pair or through
a cable interface..if it's going on cable, that makes it a lot more 
complicated because the telephone is a specific bandwidth and the
tip/ring has to be translated into a signal that the Bell Central office
understands. Bell just shares the central office switching equipment with
Rogers, so at some point the Rogers cable terminal has to interface with Bell
equipment.


----------

